# sql.Date -> the constructor Date() is undefined!



## Pete Norman (3. Apr 2007)

Hallo, ich möchte gerne einen Timestamp erstellen, das mache ich folgendermassen:


```
...
new Timestamp(new Date().getTime())
...
```
In einer anderen Klasse hat das bereits auch wunderbar funktioniert.

Jetzt plötzlich meckert eclipse von wegen 


> the constructor Date() is undefined



Warum gehts nicht, bzw. warum gehts an einer anderen Stelle?

Vielen Dank
Grüsse Pete


----------



## SlaterB (3. Apr 2007)

import..

        new java.sql.Date(); // geht nicht
        new java.util.Date(); // geht


----------



## kleiner_held (3. Apr 2007)

Wahrscheinlich definieren die Imports deiner Klasse, dass an der Stelle ein java.sql.Date und kein java.util.Date erzeugt werden soll. Ersteres hat im Gegensatz zum java.util.Date keinen leeren Konstructor.

Fuer dein Codebeispiel kannst Du aber auch gleich:

```
new Timestamp(System.currentTimeMillis());
```
verwenden.


----------



## Pete Norman (3. Apr 2007)

Hehe stimmt, manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht  :roll:

Vielen Dank euch zweien


----------

